# Cannot remove tiles from Windows 10 start menu



## 23MaKaVeLi23 (May 13, 2016)

Hi! I cannot unpin tiles from the Windows 10 start menu. I looked at tutorials, but when I right click a tile only these 2 options are available.








It is in Slovak language. The first option means: "Turn live tile on" and the second: "Pin to taskbar". I have no unpin from start options like in those tutorials. What should I do? What I suspect could cause is one of these programs: Iolo System Mechanic, Bitdefender Total Security, AVG PC Tuneup. It is a clean install of Windows 10 Pro. I don't know if there was an option to unpin before running these programs. Thanks in case of reply.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

If you let any of those programs mess with the registry, there is no telling what damage they did. Can you do a system restore to a date prior to running the junkware?


----------



## 23MaKaVeLi23 (May 13, 2016)

I managed to restore registry in all 3 softwares, but still can't see the option in the start menu. Do I have to reinstall Windows 10? Or is there another way? (I am not sure wether the option was there before running these softwares)


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That option is on every windows 10 system I have seen


----------



## 23MaKaVeLi23 (May 13, 2016)

Thank you for your answer. So should I just reinstall or is there a fix for it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would reinstall . . then not install the junkware so you don't have more issues


----------



## 23MaKaVeLi23 (May 13, 2016)

Ok and what if I made a backup after the reinstallation? Because I am used to AVG TuneUp for repairing issues/speeding up PC/freeing up space. Or is it better to just avoid all of this "optimalization software"?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That "optimization software" does nothing that you cannot do in Windows and is much more risky.


----------



## 23MaKaVeLi23 (May 13, 2016)

Okay, thank you for your answer, I will do a reinstall.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Afaik Bitdefender should be ok assuming its a legit paid up copy or trial, but the other two should be avoided like the plague. 

Certainly don't use any backup compiled with those products installed, otherwise you will end up back where you started. :nono:


----------



## 23MaKaVeLi23 (May 13, 2016)

So I reinstalled Windows 10 and now the options are there :smile: . 
PS: I also installed Bitdefender and ran registry cleaner, so Bitdefender wasn't the problem.

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> and ran registry cleaner,


 As with Optimizers, we do not suggest using Registry Cleaners or Optimizers because they cause more problems then they fix.


----------

